# pluck something out of the air



## lucie.zelena

Ahoj všichni,
Setkal se někdo z vás s idiomem "pluck something out of the air"?
Zdá se mi, že by to mohlo být něco ve smyslu "vymýšlet si, honit bludy,..."
Nejsem si ale vůbec jistá a ať hledám, kde hledám, taky nic.

Díky.


----------



## andrejkaita

Našla jsem toto : pluck something out of the air if you pluck a number out of the air, you say any number and not one that is the result of careful calculation That figure of eighty thousand pounds isn't something we've just plucked out of the air. We've done a detailed costing of the project.

To by znamenalo, že cokoliv se dosadí mezi pluck a out, bude opravdu jak říkáš vymyšlené, odhadované, tipované ...


----------



## Interfector

Tady je celkem jasná definice:
http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/pluck+out+of+the+air
Německý ekvivalent je "aus der Luft greifen" a taky znamená "vymýšlet si", takže je to na 100%.
http://www.rewin.cz/WebForm1.aspx?slovo=6772656966626172652057617265&smer=2


----------



## lucie.zelena

Určitě je to tak, jak říkate. Nakonec jsem tu definici našla. 
Škoda, že to v kontextu překladu, na kterém zrovna dělám, vůbec nedává smysl. No nic, to bude zas nějakej chyták.
Ale přesto, díky moc.


----------



## mishiczka

To mas to samy, jako kdyz nekdo rekne "ne/vycucal jsem si to z prstu".


----------



## lucie.zelena

Super. Nemohla jsem si na tento idiom vůbec vzpomenout. To se bude výborně hodit. Dík moc


----------



## werrr

Ale pozor, ten anglický idiom nemusí mít jen záporné vyznění:

*  vycucat si něco z prstu/prstů*

ale i kladné:

*  vysypat něco z rukávu*


----------



## lucie.zelena

To zní líp. V mým překladu ten idiom v negativním vyznění nedával smysl. Jedná se o článek o jednom revolučním vynálezu a právě ten je ukončen tímto idiomem. Nikdy jsem se s ním nesetkala a všude jsem našla, že se jedná o něco, co jsme si vymysleli. Tak proto mi to nedávalo smysl. Tak teď to do sebe zapadá. Mohl bysle mi doporučit nejakou knihu nebo web. stránku zabývající se právě idiomy?


----------



## Garin

Pokud je možné použít i hovorovější výraz, který nemá jednoznačně pozitivní ani negativní náboj, dal bych tam asi "z voleje".


----------

